# Australia the land of Parrots and Budgerigar's



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!!I thought I'd share this video with you all. It is of our Australian Exioc Parrots and yes the Budgerigar is our very own Australian bird. Please enjoy the video I am posting on for you all to enjoy. I loved it. The last one is funny with the cockatiel singing jingle bells. The other one at the end sings poppie I'm the sailor man funny. Cockatiel are Australian to

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=related&v=6Xk8pCTLMNw


----------



## vic1viking (Apr 2, 2008)

Not able to view them so disappointed I keep getting told I don't have the programme on the computer to view


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

vic1viking said:


> Not able to view them so disappointed I keep getting told I don't have the programme on the computer to view


That is strange I can view it. When I get my computer back ill post it again.


----------

